
News: Coronavirus Predictions, Jan 26-Feb 1 - blazespin
https://www.google.com/search?q=coronavirus+predictions&safe=off&biw=1246&bih=601&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A1%2F28%2F2020%2Ccd_max%3A1%2F4%2F2020&tbm=nws
======
blazespin
Not really meant to rank. Just thought the predictions were interesting fodder
for those so inclined.

Lol, flag. I don't think anyone has covered the accuracy (or lack of accuracy)
in month old predictions. Nice lack of reading comprehension though.

~~~
mtmail
It's a good example of articles that shouldn't be on HN because they have been
covered by 24/7 news organizations already.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

